# A cherry FO that won't seize in CP



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

I am looking for a good straight cherry that won't seize in my CP. I have used BB Cherry Almond and WSP Juicy Cherry. Both have seized in my CP.

 I  just used WSP in a RTCP batch (thank goodness I was using low temps, it slowed the seize down a bit) with a 38% lye solution...

Both of these oils seized in less than a minute to a very think pudding and was like playdough within 2 1/2 minutes....

Have you used a good cherry??


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

Indiana Candle has an awesome cherry, I think it is called wild cherry. I didn't CP it though. I sold the heck out of it in lotions & such!


----------



## FSowers (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are the results fron BCN's web site on heir Cherry Fragrance in CP.

Cherry - Did very nicely in CP.  Strong scent, only lightens up slightly after cure.


----------



## Lane (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you! I will have to give them both a try


----------

